# which one



## ars25 (Jul 11, 2011)

this one 







or
this one


----------



## Sop (Jul 11, 2011)

Top.

Also why did you name your account ars25?


----------



## ars25 (Jul 11, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> Top.
> 
> Also why did you name your account ars25?


from a kh move i'm a big fan if the series


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 11, 2011)

The first one is better than the last one, y'know what I'm saying.


----------



## Sop (Jul 11, 2011)

ars25 said:
			
		

> Sop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What move?
Me too. Haven't played BBS yet though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## shyam513 (Jul 11, 2011)

Top one.


----------



## ars25 (Jul 13, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> ars25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ars Arcanum 25 is just a random number that ranges from 01-251 25 being the most common i use to fill the 4 letter or numbers or more thing on most registrqation i was orginaly going to put the full name but it wasn't catchy so i just dicided to cut arcanum and keep ars


----------



## machomuu (Jul 13, 2011)

The first one, definitely.


----------

